# FR: il a beau y avoir / il y a beau avoir - place du pronom



## zaby

Etant prise de doutes, je suis allée voir sur google et on trouve plus de "il y a beau avoir" que de "il a beau y avoir". Je ne sais pas lequel est le mieux mais _il y a + avoir beau _ne sonne pas bien.

_Il a beau y avoir, en France, des centres d’herbagement de nuit pour les sdf, ces derniers préfèrent parfois dormir dans la rue._


----------



## LV4-26

Mon sentiment est que google a tort.
On dit
_Il peut y avoir_
On ne dit pas
_Il y peut avoir_ (ou, en tous cas, on ne le dit plus).

C'est donc avec un applomb intact que je continuerai à dire _il a beau y avoir. _(en priant le ciel de ne pas m'être trompé )


----------



## Audjre1

I am not sure that I quite understand the meaning of, "Il a beau y avoir". I know the expression "avoir beau + infinitive", however the addition of the object pronoun "y" is starting to confuse me at a bit.

Using the same sentence "_Il a beau y avoir, en France, des centres d’herbagement de nuit pour les sdf, ces derniers préfèrent parfois dormir dans la rue_", can someone explain to me what that expression means exactly?


----------



## olivier68

Personnellement, j'aurais écit : "Il y a beau avoir en France…"


----------



## Audjre1

Exactement! C'est bien compris si on l'écrit comme ça mais si on y ajout le 'y', je n'arriverai pas à comprendre. 


olivier68 said:


> Personnellement, j'aurais écit : "Il y a beau avoir en France…"


----------



## olivier68

Il faut distinguer deux tournures :

- il y a beau… : tournure impersonnelle (notez que l'on peut dire : "Il y a beau (y) avoir en France…."
- il a beau… : tournure personnelle ("Il a beau faire des efforts, il n'atteindra pas le niveau requis")


----------



## Audjre1

Ce qui veut dire que les deux tournures sont correctes alors et ça dépendra du contexte d'emploi?


----------



## olivier68

Oui, les deux tournures sont correctes mais leur utilisation dépend effectivement du sens.
Par exemple : 

"Il y a beau (y) avoir en France des structures…" signifie : "Bien qu'il existe en France des structures..."
"Elles ont beau faire des efforts, elles…" signifie : "Malgré tous leurs efforts, elles…"


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Personnellement, j'aurais écit : "Il y a beau avoir en France…"


Ce serait une faute. Pour mémoire, hormis à l'impératif, les pronoms viennent toujours juste devant le verbe qu'il modifient. Or ici, il est question du tour_ <_sujet> <avoir> _beau_ <proposition infinitive>, équivalent à _même si / bien que_ <sujet> <proposition>.

Exemples :
_Même si__ je *me* creuse la tête, je n'arrive pas à trouver une solution. = J'ai beau *me* creuser la tête…
Il a promis à sa copine de l'épouser. Même s'il *le lui* a promis, elle ne le croit pas. = Il a beau *le lui* avoir promis…_

Avec l'expression _il y a_, cela donne ainsi :
_Même s'__il *y* a des centres d'hébergement, certains SDF préfèrent dormir dans la rue. = Il a beau *y* avoir des centres d'hébergement…_

Autrement dit :
_il a beau *y* avoir_ 
_il *y* a beau avoir_ 
_il *y* a beau *y* avoir_


----------



## olivier68

Mais le "_il"_ est ici impersonnel, non ?


----------



## Nicomon

Le « _il »  _est impersonnel aussi dans _il a beau pleuvoir  / il a beau faire soleil._
Et pourtant, on ne dit pas_ il *y *a beau pleuvoir  / faire soleil._

J'aime l'explication de  L24-26 :


LV4-26 said:


> On dit
> _Il peut y avoir_
> On ne dit pas
> _Il y peut avoir_ (ou, en tous cas, on ne le dit plus).


----------



## Bezoard

"Il y peut avoir" comme "il y a pu avoir" s'est dit, et on les rencontre donc encore jusqu'au XIXe siècle si on lit la littérature classique.


----------



## Nicomon

_Il va y avoir_  ou  _Il y va avoir_ ? / _ Il doit y avoir _ou _Il y doit avoir ?_   Moi, je dis le premier.
Si je remplace _va _/ _doit_ par _ a beau._.. le _y _ne bouge pas.    C'est_  y avoir. _ 

Voir aussi :
il y a pu avoir / il a pu y avoir
Il a dû y avoir/Il y a dû avoir | Question Orthographe Voltaire


----------

